# 2003 Nissan Altima (81k) dieing after start-up.



## 5.0stang (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 2003 Nissan 2.5L. It has roughly 81,000 miles on it and it just started dieing shortly after starting the car.

The check engine light came on just a few starts after this started occuring. It also seems to have "missed" a couple times and may have problems downshifting going up a hill.

What are some common solutions to this problem?

Is it related to the IAC valve, MAF, or camshaft sensor?

Where is the camshaft sensor (if it is applicable)?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you have access to an OBDII scanner?

You probally have a bad cam sensor. Its on the right side of the valve cover, under the 2.5 CVVT plastic cover.

I have one if you need it.

At around 81 k... if its misfiring... your head gasket is blown most likely.
If you have a cylinder 2 misfire code... then you have a bad head gasket.
Its a known, and VERY common issue on the 2.5


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

i agree, if u have that cyl 2 misfire, get ready to do the headers. like the head gasket, intake gasket and exhaust gasket. i had the same problem and the same code and i let the car run like that for like 1 month, i almost blew the head. so i spent 1500 on it. 1 month later, the idle shaft is going, and now the bottom half of the engine will need to get svced. But thankfully there is a recall and Nissan is going to fix it. I WILL NEVER BUY A NISSAN.


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

dafamousext said:


> I WILL NEVER BUY A NISSAN.


Now don't say that.
We have had ALOT of problems with the early L31 series Altima, but after 2005 they got the bugs worked out.
2007 and up L32's are remarkable cars.
Car companies go through growing pains, and the early 2002-2004 Altima is just a major pain for Nissan.
And there is no recall on any bottom end engine component on the L31...


----------



## 5.0stang (Jun 16, 2008)

It was the crankshaft position sensor.


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good deal man.

Told ya so :fluffy:


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

sounds like the old pre-cat problem...take the car to nissan to check compression...its a re-call so they have to take care of it


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

Only the early production 2002 models were affected by the car recall.
And its not even the catalytic converter itself, its a bracket and shield kit, with a cat inspection.
If the cat has signs of gutting, you replace it.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

im pretty sure the pre-cat problem was for the 2002-2003 2.5 models... i was told at the dealer, ive read the actual re-call report too....what happens is that the pre-cat itself (after 80k or so miles) disentegrates into sand like particles and these particles get into the cylinders which scratch up the cylinder walls increasing oil consumption and decreasing compression


----------

